# Rotisserie Mod for MES 30/40 with Diagram



## netbbq (Dec 14, 2012)

I've been thinking about a mod for a MES 30/40 that would involve a standard rotisserie.  Seems simple enough.  Drill holes on either side ensuring that they are effectively level or can be made level with leg adjustments, etc.  Install some sort of threaded insert that could be RTV'd on either side and tightened down for an appropriate seal.  The hole would be large enough for that and then the interior of the insert wide enough to handle the spindle of the rotisserie.  

Insert the spindle of the rotisserie through the exterior hole into the interior and then slide on the "holders" then slide the spindle through the opposite side.  

With the MES 30 the insulated sides and the small holes with the spindle should not have a significant impact on the temperature control (no more than wood chip loader).   

I don't have the cajones to do this on my new MES, but curious whether someone else has tried something like this.  Sounds like a match made in heaven.  Could be used for turkey, chicken, large pork loin, etc.

Very rough diagram below....what do you think????  Note the AMZNPS in the lower left!













MES 30 Rotisserie001.jpg



__ netbbq
__ Dec 13, 2012


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 14, 2012)

That sounds really Cool! I have no tools to do a job like that but if you or any one else works out the details I would love to see the plans. This sounds like a new project for Dave Omak...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...JJ


----------



## smokinhusker (Dec 14, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> This sounds like a new project for Dave Omak...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds interesting to say the least and it's a mod Dave hasn't done yet!!!!!


----------



## dad of four (Dec 14, 2012)

Just throwing out the my first thought...

I wonder if the MES cooks at high enough temp to even warrant a rotisserie?


----------



## jsdspif (Dec 14, 2012)

I did this to my 30" mes . I kind of gave up on it . It worked but the "skewer" of my unit was pretty long so you had to have the food way over to one end of the skewer to slide it thru the hole in the smoker and then slide the food towards the other end as you pushed the skewer thru that side of the smoker far enough so you can slide the other end of the skewer thru the other side of the smoker and as you do that you are then centering the food on the skewer . I have an idea none of that makes sense ?? I ghuess it would be easier for me to say it worked but I need to shorten the skewer , because it's made to just set it on top of a grill into it's brackets which are maybe 2 or 3 feet apart as opposed to installation on a smoker where you have to poke one end thru a hole in the side of the smoker and poke it thru far enough so you can poke the other end thru the hole in the other side of the smoker and while you're doing it you are also sliding the food along the skewer . I did a chicken on mine and didn't really notice any difference . I came to the conclusion of shortening the skewer but never bothered to do it .


----------



## netbbq (Dec 14, 2012)

Interesting.  While pondering this idea, that came to mind.  I've seen skewers that adjust down the length.  I guess I was just thinking that the rotisserie action might make for a more even cook and that smokey goodness to meat (ha!) More of the chicken.


----------



## jsdspif (Dec 15, 2012)

for me I tried it because when I just put a chicken in there on the rack when it's done the cavity has some liquid in it and I thought on a rotisserie the liquid would be constantly making contact with the entire interior surface as opposed to just creating a puddle , so I thought it would be like basting it on the inside constantly , but I didn't really notice any difference . I think I did a turkey breast that way also , but with that there's no interior cavity so I didn't really note any difference in that either . At the time I was working with it I was thinking of a way to hold a rack of ribs but I gave up . I guess I don't feel there is a need to rotate the food because the heat is pretty even all around the food ( within 20 degrees , say ) as opposed to sitting on top of a pile of charcoal where so much more heat is underneath but  on top of the food maybe it's 200 degrees cooler ( just a number , I don't know the actual temp. difference ) With a charcoal setup I do see where rotating the food would be beneficial.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 15, 2012)

I saw this thread right after it was posted.....  I tightly closed my eye lids to a squint.... put my index fingers in my ears and shouted NEENER NEENER NEENER and closed the thread.....  In the 10 seconds I viewed the thread, I said to myself..... WOW, that is a cool idea and then went bonkers......  

Thank you all for thinking of me...... Bride would kick my butt......


----------



## palladini (Aug 14, 2013)

I think this would be a better Idea, if you could not drill holes in the cabinet and mount your motor, a shorter pole all inside the unit.  Doing that would not mean trying to mount the meat in an already heated smoker as jsdspif said was a problem in an earlier post.  I would basically be set it on mounts type of install.


----------



## bheleu (Nov 10, 2015)

Look at the GrillPro that this guy added onto his:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/101411/anyone-use-wood-pellets-in-their-mes/340#post_1483147


Wonder how well a Rotisserie will work in a smoker. My 650/800W element died on me recently, and debating on the upgrade to a 1200W element (read that it burns the smoking material off faster, which could be a blessing as my wife does not like too smoky a flavor).


----------



## daricksta (Nov 11, 2015)

NETBBQ said:


> I've been thinking about a mod for a MES 30/40 that would involve a standard rotisserie.  Seems simple enough.  Drill holes on either side ensuring that they are effectively level or can be made level with leg adjustments, etc.  Install some sort of threaded insert that could be RTV'd on either side and tightened down for an appropriate seal.  The hole would be large enough for that and then the interior of the insert wide enough to handle the spindle of the rotisserie.
> 
> Insert the spindle of the rotisserie through the exterior hole into the interior and then slide on the "holders" then slide the spindle through the opposite side.
> 
> ...


I like if someone did this mod they'd have to really be good about foiling over all surfaces underneath the rotisserie because I think liquid fat mixed in with rub and sauce would drip everywhere. I agree with what Bear has said elsewhere that due to the design of the MES heat rises and surrounds the meat being smoked so a rotisserie isn't really needed. At the most someone might want to turn a chicken or small turkey over once during a smoke.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 11, 2015)

I thought about this years ago, and I find no reason to put one in for any of my Smokes.

I can't think of any of my smokes being wet on the outside, so there wouldn't be any juices to run around the meat as it turns.

Might help those who do a lot of Chickens, but I never baste anything in my MES.

When I do Thighs or Drums, I don't even flip them one time any more, because it's not necessary. They get heat & smoke on ALL sides, just laying there.

My MES is made to heat the whole cabinet so the heat & smoke completely surround everything I put in there.

Seems like a waste of time & energy, and it would be in my way 100% of the time.

Not to say that somebody else might think it's a good thing.

Bear


----------



## daricksta (Nov 11, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> I thought about this years ago, and I find no reason to put one in for any of my Smokes.
> 
> I can't think of any of my smokes being wet on the outside, so there wouldn't be any juices to run around the meat as it turns.
> 
> ...


I think the first clue that heat and smoke surround anything inside the smoker is that when you open the door THE SMOKER IS FILLED WITH SMOKE! And although I'm responding to you, Bear, I open up this question to everyone else in this thread: Isn't the meat you cook on the smoker racks fully cooked on both sides when you take it out of the smoker? Of course it is. And the air inside a smoker is so moist and smoky to begin with there's no need for a water-filled pan or a motorized rotisserie. For me it would be a waste of electrical energy to keep the thing running when it wasn't necessary in the first place.

The one area I differ from you, Bear, is that I do baste ribs and beef brisket at times. But that's only in the last 30-40 minutes of smoking when I've removed the foil and I'm just layering on more flavor by brushing on some BBQ sauce to also help firm up the bark.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 11, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> I think the first clue that heat and smoke surround anything inside the smoker is that when you open the door THE SMOKER IS FILLED WITH SMOKE! And although I'm responding to you, Bear, I open up this question to everyone else in this thread: Isn't the meat you cook on the smoker racks fully cooked on both sides when you take it out of the smoker? Of course it is. And the air inside a smoker is so moist and smoky to begin with there's no need for a water-filled pan or a motorized rotisserie. For me it would be a waste of electrical energy to keep the thing running when it wasn't necessary in the first place.
> 
> *The one area I differ from you, Bear, is that I do baste ribs and beef brisket at times. But that's only in the last 30-40 minutes of smoking when I've removed the foil and I'm just layering on more flavor by brushing on some BBQ sauce to also help firm up the bark.*


Exactly---I've done that a few times too, as do many others. They're good that way!!

LOL---But like you said we don't need a Rotisserie to sauce it up near the end, and I wouldn't want to put my Ribs on a Rotisserie.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have in the past, put sauce on near the end & move the ribs to the Gas Grill, but that's a PITA if some of it is FOTB by then.

Bear


----------



## daricksta (Nov 11, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Exactly---I've done that a few times too, as do many others. They're good that way!!
> 
> LOL---But like you said we don't need a Rotisserie to sauce it up near the end, and I wouldn't want to put my Ribs on a Rotisserie.
> 
> ...


Last Daddy's Day I started some bone-in ribeye steaks in my MES 30 and moved them to my Weber One Touch Silver kettle grill to reverse sear them. Too much work. From now on I'll use a pellet smoker in my kettle grill for the smoky flavor but cook the steaks over charcoal briquettes.

Showed my wife the photo of that smoked rotisserie chicken. As I figured, she didn't think it looked good either. You need to roast a chicken at a temp a lot higher than 275 degrees max to put out a decent product. You want that skin brown and crispy and the meat moist and tender inside. You know what does that as well as a rotisserie? Beer can chicken on a charcoal grill (I WILL NOT cook on a propane grill. I consider it an abomination and a sacrilege.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 12, 2015)

*


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 12, 2015)

>


True on paper & in cookbooks, but I've made a couple Prime Ribs in my Showtime (years ago), and a whole lot of them in my MES.

Even without thinking of the Smoke, the ones I made in my MES (Laying still in or out of a Pan) are Far better than the couple I made in the Showtime Rotisserie.

And as for the juice being distributed, I never need Au Jus with the Prime Ribs I make in my MES, because they don't drip during the Smoking process. All of the juices are still in the Prime Rib, and it is in every fork-full. Spinning those Prime Ribs could not have possibly distributed the internal juices any better. And since there are no drippings to speak of, there are no juices on the surface to be doing any basting with.

I would imagine if I used higher smoking temps, I could get more juices dripping for basting, but then I wouldn't be getting the wall to wall perfect Pink, Med-Rare Prime Ribs like I get at my lower temps.

The proof is in the Prime Ribs.  None of these were made on a Rotisserie:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/138992/prime-rib-calendar-my-favorite-smokes

BTW: I'm betting you haven't been in a 'Vette in years, Jimmy. I used to ride around in 'Vettes back in the 60s & 70s all the time, and it was fun. However I rode in my Son's 2008 'Vette one time---NEVER AGAIN !!!  I'd rather try to fold myself into a Sardine Can---My Bones don't bend into those positions easily!!! My Back hurt for days!!

Bear


----------



## mummel (Nov 12, 2015)

I would think the meat would cook more evenly with a rotisserie, but only marginally.  The smoker is really and oven vs a grill.  A rotisserie is perfect for a grill.  Also, doing something like a butt, wouldnt it just fall apart?  You would probably be limited in what you can cook on there (160F etc).

All in all a huge TUs for the idea and effort, but Im not sure its practical.  However, we need test results and Qview!  Who's got a rotisserie mod already?


----------



## daricksta (Nov 12, 2015)

How did I get involved in this thread? It was started THREE years ago. I think I confused it with the other thread where a guy was proudly showing off the rotisserie he installed in his MES. I'll find that one and comment there.


----------



## mummel (Nov 12, 2015)

LOL!


----------



## dr k (Nov 12, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> I thought about this years ago, and I find no reason to put one in for any of my Smokes.
> 
> I can't think of any of my smokes being wet on the outside, so there wouldn't be any juices to run around the meat as it turns.
> 
> ...





daRicksta said:


> I think the first clue that heat and smoke surround anything inside the smoker is that when you open the door THE SMOKER IS FILLED WITH SMOKE! And although I'm responding to you, Bear, I open up this question to everyone else in this thread: Isn't the meat you cook on the smoker racks fully cooked on both sides when you take it out of the smoker? Of course it is. And the air inside a smoker is so moist and smoky to begin with there's no need for a water-filled pan or a motorized rotisserie. For me it would be a wastejuices render of electrical energy to keep the thing running when it wasn't necessary in the first place.
> 
> The one area I differ from you, Bear, is that I do baste ribs and beef brisket at times. But that's only in the last 30-40 minutes of smoking when I've removed the foil and I'm just layering on more flavor by brushing on some BBQ sauce to also help firm up the bark.


Exactly!  That's why we low and slow cook.  This renders the least amount of liquid.  I get spots of juice here and there at 235*F smokes.  When foiled to power through a stall then juices render more being in it's own aluminum covered atmosphere.  Sometimes not.  I don't think a MES is the right tool for poultry with skin because it maxes at 275*F.  I have three rotisseries:  one for my dad's grill, my grill and my 20 year old Showtime.  I use a rotisserie to BBQ whole boneless pork loins (med high heat coals off center and the AMNTS off center on the other side.)  When you have 275*F+  to push out enough juice to use the water tension effect to baste, then rotisseries are a good set it and forget it tool.  IMHO I don't think the MES is quite there on heat output to be a rotisserie machine.

-Kurt


----------



## daricksta (Nov 12, 2015)

Dr K said:


> Exactly!  That's why we low and slow cook.  This renders the least amount of liquid.  I get spots of juice here and there at 235*F smokes.  When foiled to power through a stall then juices render more being in it's own aluminum covered atmosphere.  Sometimes not.  I don't think a MES is the right tool for poultry with skin because it maxes at 275*F.  I have three rotisseries:  one for my dad's grill, my grill and my 20 year old Showtime.  I use a rotisserie to BBQ whole boneless pork loins (med high heat coals off center and the AMNTS off center on the other side.)  When you have 275*F+  to push out enough juice to use the water tension effect to baste, then rotisseries are a good set it and forget it tool.  IMHO I don't think the MES is quite there on heat output to be a rotisserie machine.
> 
> -Kurt


Kurt, I'm making this official. You're the official doctor of SMF. No else gets into the science and physics of smoking as consistently as you do. And you frequently agree with me so there's that too...

What I mind both amusing and interesting is that both you and Bear have talked about Showtime rotisseries virtually on the same day. You said yours was 20 years old. I think it's been about 20 years since I've heard, read, or seen any mention of one.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 12, 2015)

*


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 12, 2015)

Last I checked the MES isn't a convection Oven so it doesn't truly provide 100% even cooking. It is depended on a draft to have the smoke vent properly preventing the bitter taste of no draft. In addition at 225-235 as I have seen quoted here the dripping from the meat do vaporize because its above the boiling point so its drafts out the exhaust as your cooking. So you get far more drippings than you think in your smokers. 

Then they have chip trays. Based on the logic of not needing it because its designed to evenly heat all the way around why do you need to replace the smoke tray that MES designed to be in there? The point being is experimenting is what this forum is about. If someone wants to give it a whirl you can give you opinion but after reading the comments several times it appears that your trying to beat your opinions into gospel for the OP. And I am sorry but that just isn't right. 

Your ways are not the gospel of the smoking world. There are many ways to skin a deer and no one is the right way. To each their own. We need to remember that we are here to teach and share just like you were taught when you first got here.  Please consider these before replying to people the way this thread has gone. Also remember that intent is hard to gauge in text forum but appearance is everything.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 13, 2015)

Brian makes good points:

I can only speak for myself, because I have no idea why others make the comments that they make.

However my thoughts on this originated when somebody came onto one of my Chicken Thigh Step by Steps, said nothing about my method or my product, other than to tell me that I should put a Rotisserie in my MES to be able to make better chicken.

So when I say I wouldn't put a Rotisserie in my MES, it's to let people know that before they get all excited & run out and buy the parts for a Rotisserie, and start drilling holes in their MES walls, IMHO, it isn't going to turn their MES into some kind of a Super Chicken Making Unit.

So I would think before I wreck my MES. 

That would be my Intent.

I believe I also said "Others may believe differently".

Bear


----------



## daricksta (Nov 13, 2015)

>


Darn it, I did it again. I'm commenting in the wrong thread. The guy I've been referring to hijacked the using wood pellets in a MES thread with posts and photos of his rotisserie cooking a chicken inside his MES. I need to unsubscribe to this thread just to end my confusion.

And again, in this thread we're talking about a guy who started it back in 2012!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## daricksta (Nov 14, 2015)

Jimmy, that's what I meant about being in the wrong thread. I was commenting on someone else's posts and the farther down I got in this one I didn't realize my mistake.

What's an OP? All I know is I don't like to get into old threads because the person who originated them when they were a pressing issue at the time has almost always moved on and is no longer checking it. 

As for being negative to someone's idea, well, everyone has a right to post their idea and everyone has a right to express their opinion on it. Now, the rotisserie post I thought I was commenting on was actually a hijack of the "Anyone use wood pellets in their MES?" thread. I supported it at first as another tool but the guy insisted everyone should install one in their smoker. You know as well as I that a rotisserie in an underpowered electric smoker like the MES 30/40 is a bad idea because the max 275° cooking temp is not high enough to adequately roast a ham, let alone a chicken. The chicken on the spit in the photo he posted looked unappetizing to me and even to my wife. You also know as well as I do that a ham or a chicken will cook just as well on a rack. I know there are guys who love to mod their MES units. I have no desire to drill holes in the walls of mine. I have to desire to have to remove and reinstall a rotisserie as the need may be every time I use my MES 30. I have no desire for the immense cleanup required after using a rotisserie (I saw the photos the guy posted).

I'm all for good ideas and I will and have given points to members for them. But this guy insisting to newbies and everyone the first thing they must do is put a rotisserie in their MES? It's a bad idea. I stand by what I said in that hijacked thread.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 15, 2015)

***


----------



## dr k (Nov 15, 2015)

After the posts below I have to share my first ever post as a newbie and Chef JimmyJ's  response to me.  I think Jimmy needs to take his own advise. I was so pissed after my first post I reported it to Administration and I am still waiting for a response from them as well as Jimmy.  The link below is the topic and the few comments that followed.  If you don't read the article make sure you read the short nine comments.   Thank you Jimmy for your warm welcome!   Oh.... and I'm still here!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/monosodium-glutamate-msg

-Kurt


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 15, 2015)

Dr K said:


> After the posts below I have to share my first ever post as a newbie and Chef JimmyJ's  response to me.  I think Jimmy needs to take his own advise. I was so pissed after my first post I reported it to Administration and I am still waiting for a response from them as well as Jimmy.  The link below is the topic and the few comments that followed.  If you don't read the article make sure you read the short nine comments.   Thank you Jimmy for your warm welcome!   Oh.... and I'm still here!
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/monosodium-glutamate-msg
> -Kurt



I thought this thread was about rotisseries. Let's get this thread back on track. 


I like experimentation with different cooking methods and equipment. You could say I have a bit of a outdoor cooking equipment fetish. I have made bought and modified just about every piece of equipment I have. My latest experiment has been the Minitisserie. 

I started with just two holes drilled I the side of the pot. As mentioned above in one of the posts this was a PITA to get the meat loaded into the smoker. I have since modified that. So now loading is a breeze. I'm not sure I'd mod a MES for rotisserie, but I have thought about doing it in a smokehouse. 

Experimentation is fun. Give it a try. Worst thing you'd have to do is plug the holes again.

I mean come on spinning meat looks cool!













image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 15, 2015


















image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 15, 2015


----------



## dr k (Nov 15, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I thought this thread was about rotisseries. Let's get this thread back on track.
> 
> 
> I like experimentation with different cooking methods and equipment. You could say I have a bit of a outdoor cooking equipment fetish. I have made bought and modified just about every piece of equipment I have. My latest experiment has been the Minitisserie.
> ...


I agree but there is a bit of hypocrisy that needs to be addressed by Chef JimmyJ and a new thread can't be started for people to find it.  It's unfortunate that this thread was the one but it needs to be addressed and acknowledged so the thread can continue.  His comments above regarding newbies and my first post as a newbie and his comment to me, in the link in post 30 above, is so relevant it's as if God himself wanted Jimmy's hypocrisy to be exposed.  So much for serving as a good example.  Take my advice, I'm not using it!

-Kurt


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 15, 2015)

Well Dr. K, you caught me! I too am human and make mistakes from time to time. I apologize and my posts have deleted...JJ


----------



## dr k (Nov 15, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Well Dr. K, you caught me! I too am human and make mistakes from time to time. I apologize and my posts have deleted...JJ


Thank you!  I feel better and hope we all are members of the most friendly, helpful smokin meat forum on the web. Let's move on and give back this thread.
-Kurt


----------



## daricksta (Nov 16, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> ***


Text deleted by me.


----------



## cayotica (Nov 5, 2017)

palladini said:


> I think this would be a better Idea, if you could not drill holes in the cabinet and mount your motor, a shorter pole all inside the unit.  Doing that would not mean trying to mount the meat in an already heated smoker as jsdspif said was a problem in an earlier post.  I would basically be set it on mounts type of install.


I honestly cant imagine any rotisserie surviving very long inside the smoker.


----------

